# call of duty 2 lag



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

hello. im playing cod2 on my new pc, i have good pc and good internet, mostly i have like 9 ping. but if i put com_maxfps 333 or 500 or anything more than 200 i get lag..i just release fps and i start lagg. anyone got an idea?

thanks.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bring Up My Post


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Please post your full system specs using System Spec found in my signature.

Does it only happen online?

Take a speed test using www.speedtest.net and post your speeds here.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

well i have:
3gb ram
core duo 2.93 ghz
nvidia geforce 9600GT

and speedtest:


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Does it only happen online?


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

well what do you mean? can i have lag on single player? sry i dont understand you


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah do you have any lag in single player?


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

emm im getting high ping while playing on multiplayer (1.3 patch) if i pust 250 or more fps...so i play with 200 fps...you cant have ping on single player beacuse its not online. if you understand me?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not referring to internet lag, but more of a lag in general. 

What is your ping in multiplayer?


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

ping in multiplayer when i have set to 200fps is arround 8...wich is really low...when i set fps to 250 or 333 i start lagging...


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

So do you experience lag in single player or not?


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

no i play single player normal..


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

bump it


----------

